# 23

## DL8RCB

*F0EQE* op. :      "..."

   HB9EME/b      183 ,    ,         
   4000 http://rghost.net/41717208/image.png

   ,  

DB0WOS -
JN68ST
 - 7.66km -
1296,995
 -   Beacon -
5W ERP  4*DQ   OMNI





DB0INN   -
JN68GI
 - 81.77km
 - 1296,883
 -   Beacon -
1W  Schlitz  OMNI  504





DB0AAT -
JN67HU
 - 119.02km
 - 1296,925
  -  Beacon
 - 1W  Vertikal  OMNI  800





DB0ABG -
JN59VJ
 - 139.76km
 - 1296,825
   - Beacon
 - 3W ERP  Schlitz  OMNI  545






DB0AS -
JN67CR
 - 148.15km
 - 1296,985 -
  Beacon
 - 0.5W ERP   Dipolfeld  170






DB0ZW -
JN69AS
 - 151.31km
 - 1296,810
 -   Beacon
 - 1W  Schlitz  OMNI  825





73

*  12 ():*




> ,


     ?
DB0WOS   -     1296 :Razz: ,
DB0INN  , :
UHF-Bake _DB0INN_ 432,483 MHz  100 Hz HORIZONTAL -  QRV seit 19. August 2007 CW. UHF-Bake _DB0INN_ 438.550 MHz VERTIKAL - QRV  seit 03. Juli 2010 *...

     140   -    ,    220-240 
73
*

----------


## DL8RCB

> 1296,995    .


, db0wos   OV-U16.
  23 , DB0INN  432,  
73

----------


## DL8RCB

> 1296,995    .


 1296.696.500 CW ,Beacon OK0EB QTH-loc JN78du

----------

